# which ph test kit will work for drop checker?



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

Trying to buy a PH kit that will alllow me in the future to use in drop checker as well. I'm assuming any of the low PH test indicators (6.0-7.6) will work? Any brand? 

THanks!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Are you trying to create 4 dkh reference solution?

Darkblade has a stick here in the plant section - http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11247

IMO, ph test kits are very inaccurate. I would just buy the solution from Darkblade .

It's like $2 if I recall


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Are you trying to create 4 dkh reference solution?
> 
> Darkblade has a stick here in the plant section - http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11247
> 
> ...


Ah i missed the part where he mentioned the API test kit uses bromothymol blue. Thanks!

Actually i was just referring to the PH test kit to add to the solution. I haven't gotten to making the drop checker yet and was gonna worry about making the 4dkh later. Didn't know Darkblade made the solution though... I'll ask.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

deuces said:


> Trying to buy a PH kit that will alllow me in the future to use in drop checker as well. I'm assuming any of the low PH test indicators (6.0-7.6) will work? Any brand?
> 
> THanks!


The API normal range pH test kit contains bromothymol blue, which will work in a drop checker, when combined with the 4 dkH (or any dkH) reference solution.



gucci17 said:


> Are you trying to create 4 dkh reference solution?
> 
> Darkblade has a stick here in the plant section - http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11247
> 
> ...


The 4 dkH reference solutions are $1. I also sell bromothymol blue at $2.


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

Perfect thanks Darkblade I'll keep that in mind. I gotta go build/find a drop checker first. I'll be sure to read over your DIY version


----------

